
Cloudflare still refuses to support basic 2FA (2012) - ocdtrekkie
https://blog.cloudflare.com/choosing-a-two-factor-authentication-system/
======
tssva
The requirement to use Authy is one of the most annoying things about using
Cloudflare. The app exists on my phone only for use with Cloudflare.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
In my case, I don't have a device that Authy supports. I can't use 2FA at all
because Cloudflare wanted to buddy up with another cloud product.

